# B Licence Car and trailer combination help please



## Clannad48 (5 November 2016)

Ok so this may seem like a rant but it is really desperation.  I am looking for a car/trailer combination that my daughter can drive on a B licence.  OK so the ranty type things - no she will not do a trailer test - don't ask - too long to go into - don't tell me to look at carleasing site - it only deals with GVW of new cars and if I could afford a new car I would buy a horsebox.

I am losing the will to live - I just really need someone to tell me what they tow with if towing an IW505R with a 500kg horse in on a B licence only. There will only be one horse with the partitions taken out of the trailer and full width breech/breast bars.  The car HAS to be an automatic.  The budget for the car is about £6k

Parkers and other websites don't always give the GVW - the local car dealers are sick of me asking them to check the gvw on cars they have for sale.  My tabs at the top of the laptop screen are now so minute as I try to computate car weights etc that I can't read them.  PLEASE can someone help before I either kill the daughter or myself.


----------



## popsdosh (7 November 2016)

Skoda octavia estate with an Ifor 505 will be tight however maybe possible !!
The trailer would need down plating to a total max mass of 1600kg though but you should find a nice car for that budget.


----------

